# Colt Defender Extractor Replacement



## Cebareii (Dec 31, 2011)

I've been shooting my Colt Defender .45 for about 2 years and had my first mechanical failure. The extractor tip that ejects the shell casing broke off. I talked with a gun smith and he provided me with a standard ejector. However, looking at the original, it has a hollowed out (concave) section that allows the Firing Spring F/P (SP56764) and the Firing Pin Plunger (p/n SP56765T) to fit into the slide. Unfortunately, the colt website is out of stock for the extractor pin (p/n SP567531W). I am hesitant to put in the standard extractor and not install the Firing pin plunger and spring and use the gun. Any thoughts out there regarding this or where to get a replacement part?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Step 1: Call Colt

Step 2: Get RMA for warranty repair etc.

Step 3: Ship gun to Colt

Step 4: Colt fixes gun for free and you don't pay for part

Step 5: Enjoy your repaired pistol.


(Also, it's an extractor, not an ejector. The ejector is a different part mounted on the frame)


----------



## Cebareii (Dec 31, 2011)

Ohraa!

Thanks for the response and the correction. Guess I got carried away thinking one thing and writing another. I'll update my post.


----------

